# New "Fun" Board: Burton Custom Flying V



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I demoed several Burton boards last weekend, including the CustomX 160 and the Custom FlyingV 160. The Custom FlyingV 160 was a nice, stable ride but if you're looking for something fun that is shorter, softer and with rocker you might want to check out the Hero. I rode a 158 Hero with Mission bindings and it was a very fun ride. I also liked the Custom Flying V Squeezebox in a 158 with Prophecy bindings, noticeably more pop than the regular Flying V. 

I normally ride Cartels and C02 bindings, I really liked both the Missions and the Prophecies that I demoed.

I am 6' and 195 lbs with size 12 boots, I also tried the Custom Flying V in a 158W but preferred the regular width. No problems with toe drag.


----------



## minman26 (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome reply! Really great insight I appreciate it!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm biased so take this with a grain of salt, but I think flying V sucks unless your conditions are nice. Any board I buy, no matter how playful, has to be able to handle shit days. Don't be afraid to try other companies. 

In terms of a RC snowboard, I was impressed with never summer when at slow speeds it felt skatey and at high speeds it felt more like a cambered deck. Flying V, for whatever reason, did not feel like that to me. Demo a Never Summer EVO if you get the chance. GREAT board. If you want to stick with Burton, going from a Custom X to a Hero could either be great fun, or really piss you off. In that case, a flying V would be a better transition I suppose. 

Your best bet is to demo any of the boards you are interested in. I wish I lived close enough to a demo center. Otherwise I'd never buy a board without trying it first.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If you're really looking for something soft and playful I didn't feel that the step from Custom X to Custom Flying V enough to get me there. If I could only have one Burton board it would probably be the Custom Flying V but since you have the Custom X and are looking for something to have fun on you should really look at the Hero or another park-specific board.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

If you want flying-V, check out the Sherlock. The Custom seems stiffer to me and the Sherlock is cheaper. I have the Cartels on mine. I also have a 2010 Custom V-Rocker that tends to stay at home now as most days it is the Sherlock for me.


----------



## minman26 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the responses.


----------



## MI_canuck (Feb 29, 2008)

how about a Nug? (assuming you can find one  most everyone i've talked to that has tried one loves and raves about it...


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Let me completely agree with what phile00 says, I demo'd the Evo and Flying V just last weekend and had the exact same experience. Flying V was pretty good at speed (very close to the Evo) but in every other scenario the Evo was MUCH better. I bought the Evo. I was truly amazed how much it felt like a cambered deck at speed. Flying V just felt too different for my tastes. Definitely try before you buy, unless you get a great deal.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mwl001 said:


> Let me completely agree with what phile00 says, I demo'd the Evo and Flying V just last weekend and had the exact same experience. Flying V was pretty good at speed (very close to the Evo) but in every other scenario the Evo was MUCH better. I bought the Evo. I was truly amazed how much it felt like a cambered deck at speed. Flying V just felt too different for my tastes. Definitely try before you buy, unless you get a great deal.


Comparing the Evo to a Custom Flying-V is like comparing a coupe to a sedan.

Evo: True Twin, just under mid flex... 4/10 on my own scale

Custom Fly-V: Directional Twin, just over mid flex... 5.5/10 on my scale.

The Evo better compares to the Burton Hero. The NS SL compares better to the Custom. The Custom Flying-V in my opinion is a much better board at speed due to more dampening and stiffness. But like I said, this comparison doesn't even make sense since that's not what the Evo was designed for.

If you want playfulness while still having good stability and want a NeverSummer, get the SL. If you rather have more playfulness and want a true twin and don't mind a little loss in stability, get the Evo.

The Evo is an awesome butter board and I'm sure a great jibstick. Taking it down steep and fast runs... you're going to get chatter. If that's what you do, look at Never Summer's damper boards like the SL and Heritage.


----------



## tony_tle (Oct 31, 2010)

Leo,

I haven't drove the Custom Flying-V yet, but drove the SL and Evo. Do you think that the Custom Flying-V has the same damping system just like the SL/Evo or none. I have the old custom ( 2009 ), and feel that it doesn't have any damping at all. Just want to know if there are different in the Custom Flying-V compare ?


----------



## minman26 (Mar 10, 2010)

Any idea how the Jones Mountain Twin would compare?


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

for "fun" boards you are on the right track with the evo or hero. I've ridden both extensively and like them both. A lot. I teach full time in VT and ride over 100 days a year and chose the evo and have been really happy with it. I ride/teach bumps, trees, park, butters etc. and it handles it all very well for being as soft and playful as it is. I would highly recommend. Where it really outshines the hero is in edgehold and carving. I can lay trenches on my evo where i would wash out on the hero. Just my .02 for what its worth.


----------



## Colorado311 (Dec 2, 2010)

minman26 said:


> Looking to add a second board to the fold after this season... I currently ride a Custom X 162W with C60 bindings... absolutely love the setup.
> 
> Would like something where I can play around a little more that's shorter, softer, and with rocker. Leaning towards Custom Flying-V 160 cm with Cartel bindings.
> 
> ...


hahah nice! that sounds like a baller setup. i have the 158 wide custom flyin v and i live in denver,CO. Its fucking fantastic and holds on just about anything. i'm only 5'11 150 with a 10.5 boot but the wide is awesome regardless. haven't done alot of park with it but its alot of fun up in vail and breck and anywhere in summit county


----------

